# Deputy Sheriff David Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*David "Bubba" Johnson*

Montgomery County Sheriff's Office, Tennessee

End of Watch: Sunday, January 12, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 52
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 1/12/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff David Johnson was killed in a single vehicle crash on U.S. 41A Bypass at approximately 11:20 pm.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff John Fuson
Montgomery County Sheriff's Office
120 Commerce Street
Clarksville, TN 37040

Phone: (931) 552-1011

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21912-deputy-sheriff-david-bubba-johnson#ixzz2qJKGRLwZ


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------

